# Resolution OR fps??



## shekharSHASHANK (Oct 9, 2015)

Last week I replaced my earlier video card with the Zotac 980 Ti amp extreme. 
Then I was stuck with the same dilemma that every high end gamer has faced once in their life. 
4k OR 1440P??
Both of which are expensive technologies(By my standards atleast), so I knew I had only 1 shot at getting this right.
Now by a fair amount of research I found out that the world is NOT ready for 4K gaming.Yet.
(Atleast a single 980Ti amp EX is not)
.
.
I have played games till now at 1080p,120 hz.
I read somewhere that switching from a 1080p to a 4K display is an extremely mouth watering experience.
BUT no video card currently has the ability to churn to 120-144hz at 4K display.

The only option that remains open is 1440p monitor.
Fortunately 980 ti is capable of outputting 120hz or so frameRate at 1440p(with all settings maxed out)
.
.
Hence I have pretty much made my mind on a 1440p monitor.
I just needed some suggestions on the 1440p monitors that I should look for.
I know the ROG SWIFT PG278Q is a brilliant option.
But I need something that costs less.
NOT a frcking 65k. Like the swift.
40k would be decent enough.
.
.
My only requirment is a 1440p 144HZ/120HZ monitor.??
But not a 1440p 60HZ.
Coz like 60Hz is just crap after 120HZ gameplay.
Gsync would defnately be a bonus if I get that.




PS:-Also please feel free to comment on any 4K display that you would consider pairing up with 980 Ti amp EX, provided if I get aleast 60 hz avg framerates.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 9, 2015)

BenQ 27" Gaming LED XL2730Z Monitor @ 53k

Link:*www.theitdepot.com/details-Benq+27inch+Gaming+LED+Monitor+(XL2730Z)_C9P24800.html

Closest 1440p 120Hz Monitor you can get.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Oct 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> BenQ 27" Gaming LED XL2730Z Monitor @ 53k
> 
> Link:*www.theitdepot.com/details-Benq+27inch+Gaming+LED+Monitor+(XL2730Z)_C9P24800.html
> 
> Closest 1440p 120Hz Monitor you can get.



XL2730Z is a free sync monitor, 980 TI happens to be from Nvidia.
Isn't there a gsync monitor availavle...
I would not NOT like to invest such money on a FreeSync monitor,given my Graphics card doesn't support it..


----------



## seamon (Oct 10, 2015)

980Ti can't do 1440 120Hz maxed out(everything including AA and Gameworks) in the most demanding games games like GTA V and Witcher 3. Arkham Knight and Phantom Pain is good tho.

- - - Updated - - -

I think 1440p g sync options are quite limited.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Oct 10, 2015)

seamon said:


> 980Ti can't do 1440 120Hz maxed out(everything including AA and Gameworks) in the most demanding games games like GTA V and Witcher 3. Arkham Knight and Phantom Pain is good tho.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I think 1440p g sync options are quite limited.



I guess post 100Hz.. Every thing becomes almost the same.
Also in such high pixel density monitors AA is completely eliminated at just 4X.
So I think is such titles like Witcher 3,maybe I would tuen down my settings just a bit low.
Then maybe I could get 100Hz+ Avg fps.
.
.
Also this link pretty much tells the same story..

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition Video Card Review - Benchmarks - 1440p

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I think 1440p g sync options are quite limited.



I know of just the ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q.
Just this..
Isnt there a single another Option available in Indian market..


----------



## seamon (Oct 10, 2015)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I guess post 100Hz.. Every thing becomes almost the same.
> Also in such high pixel density monitors AA is completely eliminated at just 4X.
> So I think is such titles like Witcher 3,maybe I would tuen down my settings just a bit low.
> Then maybe I could get 100Hz+ Avg fps.
> ...



I got the gigabyte G1 980Ti because it runs one of the coolest. 
Aliasing is quite noticeable at 1440p 25" imo. 4x is the bare minimum. It will probably be more noticeable at 27" 1440p. Then again I transitioned from 15" 1080p to 25" 1440p.
There aren't many options in the US market to begin with lol.
Otherwise you can get one of those Korean 1440p monitors. They are guaranteed to OC to 95Hz.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Oct 10, 2015)

seamon said:


> I got the gigabyte G1 980Ti because it runs one of the coolest.
> Otherwise you can get one of those Korean 1440p monitors. They are guaranteed to OC to 95Hz.


I guess I will have to wait for another year or so. I guess FreeSync will be more common in monitors after a year.
So, may be Nvidia will drop down the Gsync module prices.
So, I guess Gsync monitors will be less wallet burning after a year.
.
.
Till then I have to game with My AmpEX on a crappy 1080 sync master 22".
What a shame!!


----------

